# Luna Moth Question



## agent A (Aug 31, 2009)

Okay so I have to give my lunas a diminishing photoperiod starting at 12 hours at 4th instar so they can diapause properly correct? Does a tiny bit of light (I have school so I set a photoperiod thing that turns on at 8, but I leave at 7 so I put them there) from my room in early hours do any harm?


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 1, 2009)

agent A said:


> Okay so I have to give my lunas a diminishing photoperiod starting at 12 hours at 4th instar so they can diapause properly correct? Does a tiny bit of light (I have school so I set a photoperiod thing that turns on at 8, but I leave at 7 so I put them there) from my room in early hours do any harm?


lol, you dont need to mess with their photoperiod. Just wait until they make a cocoon, and put them in the refrigerator until spring. They will hatch when it is warm enough outside.


----------



## agent A (Sep 1, 2009)

But I heard they need less than 12 hours of light in order to become diapausing pupae


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 1, 2009)

agent A said:


> But I heard they need less than 12 hours of light in order to become diapausing pupae


You can listen to me if you want to, but I know what I'm talking about. I've breed many generations with these. They will pupae to matter what.  After they pupate, put them in the fridge and mist once a month. It's not complicated at all.


----------



## agent A (Sep 2, 2009)

okay well I trust you, but I am not giving them over 16 hours like I did with the first brood. Also, lunas are probably triple brooded in NC.


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 2, 2009)

agent A said:


> Also, lunas are probably triple brooded in NC.


Yep.


----------



## agent A (Sep 2, 2009)

nice! now do you know anything about the polyphemus or cecropia moth?


----------

